

On Leaving Flickr - tuhin
http://mroth.info/blog/2011/03/14/on-leaving-flickr/

======
ashishg
Great story.

I echo the point of Stepping Away. Stepping away from something you've built
must be as hard as even committing yourself to build something.

------
ajays
This chart from Matt's Flickr stream would indicate that Flickr's traffic is
growing at a healthy rate. <http://www.flickr.com/photos/mroth/5471404089/>

------
mironathetin
is it only me? Since Flickr has been bought by yahoo, it clearly has lost
usability and appeal.

It was a really great site, as long as the original founders were still on
board.

Anyone?

~~~
artmageddon
I know that many photographers use it to share their works, and it's better
than most other photo sharing sites out there. When Facebook got better with
photo handling(more than 60 per album, tagging, and God help us, face
recognition), I imagine a large number of people stopped using Flickr and just
stuck with Facebook instead.

I think stagnation is definitely a big part of their problem-not many
improvements in usability(or maybe I just haven't been paying attention). I
also believe there was a story sometime in the last few months where Flickr
mistakenly wiped out several people's albums and had _no_ way to recover them.
They lost major points for that.

That aside, I thought the author's post was pretty touching and I wish him the
best.

------
blazer
Losing employees like #13 is really a huge loss for Flickr.

Is Yahoo planning to sell Flickr too?

~~~
ajays
Not really. Employees #1 and #2 (Stewart, Caterina) left a long time ago.
Several others have left too. But Flickr's still chugging along nicely:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/mroth/5471404089/>

I just wish people would stop panicking about small things.

